# vote vote week 15 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Time to vote again. 11pm CDT MOnday closed and if not enough votes, 11am CDT Tuesday


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Duke
2. Ohio St.
3. San Diego St.
4. Texas 
5. Kansas 
6. Purdue 
7. BYU
8. Pitt.
9. Notre Dame 
10. Arizona
11. Florida 
12. Georgetown 
13. Louisville 
14. Wisconsin 
15. Villanova 
16. North Carolina 
17. Utah St. 
18. Texas A&M 
19. Connecticut 
20. George Mason 
21. Missouri
22. Temple
23. Xavier 
24. St. John’s
25. Syracuse


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

1. Duke
2. Ohio St.
3. San Diego St.
4. Purdue
5. Texas
6. Kansas
7. BYU
8. Arizona
9. Notre Dame
10. Pittsburgh
11. Florida
12. Georgetown
13. Louisville
14. Wisconsin
15. Villanova
16. North Carolina
17. Utah St.
18. Texas A&M
19. Xavier
20. Kentucky
21. Mizzery
22. Temple
23. UCONN
24. St. John’s
25. Kansas St.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Pitt #10... lol, what? There my number one tonight when I post. 

I'm perplexed as to how Purdue justifies any of these rankings. Looks like we might have some discussion now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Pitt
2. Ohio St
3. BYU
4. Texas
5. Kansas
6. Duke
7. San Diego St
8. Notre Dame
9. Purdue
10. Georgetown
11. Florida
12. Arizona

13. Wisconsin
14. Louisville
15. UConn
16. Villanova
17. Utah St
18. UNC
19. St. John's
20. Syracuse
21. Texas AM
22. Vanderbilt
23. Xavier
24. George Mason
25. Temple


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Purdue is a pretty good team, they're JUST under Wisconsin IMO; on a neutral court I'd say the Badgers are a 1-2 point favorite, but the Boilers can play with anyone. Until their ridiculous hand checking style eliminates them from the tournament after conceding 30 FTs like the last few years. In the regular season, and particularly at Mackey, the refs just simply don't want to blow the whistle at half court every possession, so they get away with it to a criminal degree.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to post my now, and then the final tally will be up


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Duke
2 Ohio State
3 Kansas
4 Purdue
5 Texas
6 SDSU
7 BYU
8 Pitt
9 Arizona
10 Notre Dame
11 Florida
12 Villanova
13 St Johns
14 Syracuse
15 UCONN
16 Louisiville
17 Vandy
18 Missoui
19 Texas A *M
20 Wisconsin
21 temple
22 Xavier
23 Kentucky
24 utah State
25 Nebraska


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

KA - Was your omission of Georgetown intentional or an oversight? It does skew our overall top 25 if you wish to amend.

I was going to say that everyone had the same top 12 teams (except in a differnt order).. and that seemed about right... there seemed to be a nice division between 1-7, 8-12 and then beyond. I didn't think Purdue belonged in the top 7 discussion, but between Duke, OSU, Texas, Pitt, Kansas, SDSU, and BYU it could have really went anywhere. When is the last time six teams got #1 votes in the AP Poll at this time of year.

The difference between 1-2 lines will be less then normal this year.

Now for Purdue. Of the 65 AP voters one person gave Purdue a 5 ranking - that was the highest they got. Two members here see them as a 4?

That just seems odd to me. I think its wrong that Purdue is sixth in our poll and Pitt is #8.

- Pitt leads the Big East by two games and has a better conference record then Purdue - 12-2 vs 11-3.
- Yes Pitt lost this week. but they lost *at St. John's.* on a buzzer beater, where many teams have fell in routs. Why would that cause a massive fall in their ranking? Heck the number one team in the rankings was getting thrashed by about 25 at St. John's a few weeks ago until some garbage time heroics made the game seem not so lopsided.
- Neiter team really tested itself out of conference, but Pitt did beat Texas. Purdue's marquee victory out of conference is at Virginia Tech.
- Pitt has won on the road at Georgetown, West Virginia, and Villanova. Purdue has lost at teams like Minny and West Virginia. Their only road win of note is at Illinois.

I think Purdue is a good team. I have them at #9 afterall. But their placement ahead of Pitt just seems totally unacceptable in my eyes.

Conference - Nice Edge to Pitt
OOC - Edge to Pitt
Road Wins - Significant Edge to Pitt


Maybe I have "seeding" thoughts in my head, where there is absolutely no way Purdue would be a #1 seed, and no way Pitt would not be a #1 seed right now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think Purdue is about 11-13, but I should have put together my own rankings I suppose.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

yes oversight


----------

